# Any suggestions.



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

I will be spending the weekend in the Walker area and was wondering if anyone has any lakes that they think would be good this weekend for eyes. I will probably fish Leech at least one day with my grandpa. I have a boat and am willing to travel 30 to 40 miles away from Walker. So if you could help me out I would sure appreciate it. Thanks


----------

